# Which size flywheel Recommended for Strength Training



## Ago Velox (Jan 5, 2010)

I want to increase muscle strength around my knees.

Is it better to have a lighter (12kg) or heavier (30kg) flywheel on a spin bike for this purpose?


Ago Velox


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Neither. The only good way to effectively strengthen the muscle around your knees is to weight lift.


----------



## Ago Velox (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks ILiveOnNitro.

I have a knee injury (meniscus tear). Is weight lefting still a recommended activity to achieve my aim?

Will the weightlifting aggrevate my injury?

Ago


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

Geez, if you've got a knee injury, weightlifting is the last thing you want to do.

Go see a physiotherapist and get some rehab exercises to strengthen that knee.


----------



## Ago Velox (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks.

That,s what I thought.

I have been instructed to ride bikes.

So, as per OP - what is the ideal FWW weight > 25kg or < 25kg?

Pros and COns for heavy vs light Flywheel Weight?

Ago


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Ago Velox said:


> Thanks.
> 
> That,s what I thought.
> 
> ...


A usable flywheel isn't going to build strength, regardless of its mass. Choose either one and listen to your PT.


----------



## Ago Velox (Jan 5, 2010)

Thansk .

So, how would a bike differ with a 30kg flywheel vs 20 kg flywheel?

Ago


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Flywheel weight is irrelevant. You increase the resistance with the compression pads on the rim of the flywheel. The flywheel merely lends a realistic, inertial feel to the pedalling.

Don't worry about the flywheel. If you need more resistance, turn the knob.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Peter P. said:


> Flywheel weight is irrelevant. You increase the resistance with the compression pads on the rim of the flywheel. The flywheel merely lends a realistic, inertial feel to the pedalling.
> 
> Don't worry about the flywheel. If you need more resistance, turn the knob.


exactly. The flywheel isn't there to provide resistance; it only smooths out the motion and promotes a consistent cadence. The only time it affects resistance is when you're increasing cadence, and that's a minor effect. The adjustable brake provides the resistance.

And I completely disagree with liveonnitro. You can certainly strengthen your muscles by cycling. Lots of cyclists have very strong legs and never lift weights. Exercise is exercise. In general, higher loads increase strength, but obviously you want to take it gradually coming back from an injury. Start with low resistance and don't hurt yourself. Ramp things up as your strength comes back.

But again, flywheel weight is completely irrelevant to resistance. All else equal, the heavier wheel will make for a smoother feeling, but the difference is small.


----------



## Ago Velox (Jan 5, 2010)

...many thanks guys.

hate to keep probing on this flywheel weight thing, but why do some bikes choose to have say a 30kg flywheel when other bikes have 20 or less kg flywheels?

Ago


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

a heavier fly wheel has a more realistic "feel" because the greater inertia more closely simulates the way a bike+rider behaves in terms of momentum.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Ago Velox said:


> ...many thanks guys.
> 
> hate to keep probing on this flywheel weight thing, but why do some bikes choose to have say a 30kg flywheel when other bikes have 20 or less kg flywheels?
> 
> Ago


As said, the purpose of the flywheel is to provide inertia in order to simulate road riding. In other words, if the indoor rider stops applying force to the pedals, you want the indoor bike to simulate the act of coasting on the road and not have the wheels come to a quick stop (like they do on rollers or non-flywheeled trainers). Because of different internal resistances, different opinions on part of the designers and customers of what a realistic coasting simulation feels like, the designers of these machines spec different weight flywheels. It has nothing to do with training effect or rehabilitation.

/w


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

A couple of things about flywheel weight...

If you are doing a lot of intervals where you got fast, then slow down, then go fast again in a short period of time, then a lighter flywheel is better as you can accelerate up to speed quicker. In spin classes, where there are quick momentum changes, a lighter flywheel would probably be better.

A heavier flywheel will keep it's momentum longer. So after you stop pedalling, the heavier the flywheel, the longer it will take to coast down in speed.

If you want to increase your strength on the bike, then increase the resistance, but using the spin brakes. Usually low RPM, extremely high resistance for 5 minute intervals is a good way to build leg strength.

But, as others have mentioned, if you have a hurt knee, then doing high resistance, low cadence leg work might be ill advised.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

JCavilia said:


> And I completely disagree with liveonnitro. You can certainly strengthen your muscles by cycling. Lots of cyclists have very strong legs and never lift weights. Exercise is exercise. In general, higher loads increase strength, but obviously you want to take it gradually coming back from an injury. Start with low resistance and don't hurt yourself. Ramp things up as your strength comes back.


I fail to see the connection between how a pro looks and his (lack of a) weight lifting regimen.

The simple answer is: lift weights to build muscle, ride to build aerobic capacity.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

iliveonnitro said:


> I fail to see the connection between how a pro looks and his (lack of a) weight lifting regimen.
> 
> The simple answer is: lift weights to build muscle, ride to build aerobic capacity.


I didn't say anything about how anyone looks. Exercise makes muscles grow. cycling builds aerobic capacity, but it makes muscles stronger, too. I don't lift weights, but I cycle, and I'm quite sure my legs are stronger than they would be if I did nothing. I'll concede the general point that lifting may be the most targeted way to enlarge particular muscles, but exercise will always strengthen muscles. And you can't build aerobic capacity without using muscles -- using the muscles is what puts the demand on heart and lungs.

And in the OP's situation, rehabbing after an injury, cycling is probably the best way to go.


----------

